# Dynamite Baits



## Max1994 (6. September 2008)

Hallo,
ich wollte mal die Bolies von Dynamite Baits ausprobieren.
Habt ihr mit denen gute oder schlechte Erfahrungen
gemacht ?
Welche Sorte könnt ihr empfehlen?


----------



## Karpfencrack (6. September 2008)

*AW: Dynamite Baits*

ich hab gute erfahrungen mit the source gemacht


----------



## Calimero (6. September 2008)

*AW: Dynamite Baits*

Würde ebenfalls The Source empfehlen! ...einziger Wehrmutstropfen der Preis!


----------



## Pernod (6. September 2008)

*AW: Dynamite Baits*



Calimero schrieb:


> Würde ebenfalls The Source empfehlen! ...*einziger Wehrmutstropfen der Preis!*


 
Man muss halt nur nach Angeboten suchen.Einfach mal hier
schauen.Da gibts den 10 kg Eimer für 79,95 Eu´s.


----------



## Thecatfisch (7. September 2008)

*AW: Dynamite Baits*

Okey,Db ist relativ teuer.

Aber das sind **sch geile Murmeln 

Habe bis jetzt 3 Sorten ausprobiert und alle 3 haben sehr gut gefangen.

Meine Plazierung bis jetzt:

Scuid&Octopus= 1st
Spicy Shrimp and Prawn=2nd
Birdfood Yellow Pineappel plus(big balls)=3rd

Werde auch bald die Monster Crab ausprobieren.

Zu deiner/deinen Frage/n:

Empfehlen kann ich dir Platz 1+2 ,ich finde die können durchaus überall fangen,wobei ich selbst,die erst an 3 Seen
(mini See,mittel großer Baggersee,großer Baggersee) getestet habe.

Schlechte Erfahrungen habe ich damit noch nicht gemacht.

Gestern waren die Spicy Shrimp and Prawn mein Ass im Ärmel,und haben mir das erste blanken beim Carp hunting in diesem Jahr erspart 

Mal Allgemeinie sind zwar Relativ teuer im vergleich zu anderen Boilies,aber dafür sind sie ihr Geld meines Erachtens(und auch bestimmt anderer)nach allemal wert.

Ich als Schüler kann mir zwar keine Futterkampangne mit diesen Murmeln leisten,aber die fangen auch ohne Vorfüttern.Dafür kann man ja dann mit anderen Ködern Fütter(Partikel,frolic ect....).


----------



## Max1994 (8. September 2008)

*AW: Dynamite Baits*

Hi,
ich werde mir dann jetzt die Spice Shrimp and Prawn
Bolies bestellen.
Ich weiss noch nicht ob ich noch Fluoro Pop ups
mitbestelle.
Habt ihr gute Erfahrungen mit den Pop ups von
Dynamite Baits gemacht?


----------



## evilhaerle (8. September 2008)

*AW: Dynamite Baits*

ich hab die fluos in pineapple plus und monster crab! affengeil die teile! fangen überall! auch die anderen der hi-attract range sind klasse!! schwimmdauer und farbe sind einfach top! kann man nix falsch machen!!
greez


----------



## tarpoon (8. September 2008)

*AW: Dynamite Baits*

solar popups sind besser...
sweet pineapple von BLB haben auch besser gefangen als die von DB...
allerdings sind die pineapple popups von Dynamite auch echte catcher, allerdings bei uns nicht die besten)


----------



## Thecatfisch (9. September 2008)

*AW: Dynamite Baits*



tarpoon schrieb:


> solar popups sind besser...
> sweet pineapple von BLB haben auch besser gefangen als die von DB...
> allerdings sind die pineapple popups von Dynamite auch echte catcher, allerdings bei uns nicht die besten)




An deinem See sind die  von Solar besser an meinem die von Dynamite an nem anderen die von XY......:m

Naja weist was ich damit sagen will

Generell sind die Dynamite's gut,aber nich überall gleich gut.

Jeder (zumindestens die meisten) wissen dass,das von Gewässer zu Gewässer anders ist.

Aus meinen jetztigen Erfahrungen kann ich nur sagen das die High-Atracct Range von Frank warwick Qualitativ hochwertig ist und an den meisten Gewässern den gewünschten Erfolg bringt.

Und dafür gebe ich auch gerne mal was mehr aus.

Desweiteren schädigen sie dem Karpfen in sofern nicht,da er sie gut verdauen kann und sie ihm keine ''Bauchschmerzen'' machen#6

Zu den fluo Pop-Up's kann  ich auch nen Bissel was sagen.

Sind Preislich ja auch nicht gerade preisgünstig,obwohl man ja sagt das Pop Up's immer nen bisschen teurer sind.

Die Richen Hammergeil und fangen echt sehr gut,besonders auf Partikel-teppichen sind die besonders als Kombi der Bringer(zb.Erdnuss-Popup-Erdnuss oder Maiscorn-Popup-Maiscorn....ect..).


----------



## Boiliefreak123 (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Dynamite Baits*

hallo...
dynamite bait fluo pop ups find ich super  wen am 
see nixmehr beist dan angel ich immer mit den boilies
die sind würrklich an vielen tagen der bringer wen die fische kein 
hunger haben oder was sagt ihr........|wavey:


----------



## allrounder11 (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Dynamite Baits*



Thecatfisch schrieb:


> An deinem See sind die von Solar besser an meinem die von Dynamite an nem anderen die von XY......:m
> 
> Naja weist was ich damit sagen will
> 
> ...


 


Das sehe ich nicht so!

Wir haben den kram in früheren zeiten schon getestet.|rolleyes

Herauskristalisiert hat sich nur das die Geschmacksrichtung relevant ist(süß/herb).



Wohlgemerkt basieren meine erfahrungen auf boilies die ziemlich identische preise hatten.


Ein Mercedes kann man auch nicht mit einem Kia vergleichen.


----------



## karpfen2000 (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Dynamite Baits*

Also ich fisch fast nur dynamite und bin sehr zu frieden mit denn boilies.


----------



## Knigge007 (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Dynamite Baits*

Ach ne ich mach nen extra Fred auf.....versau sonst OPs Fred zusehr!


----------

